# House Collapse



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

72chevy4x4 said:


> I bet their 'basement' is/was like mine-about 4' from the outer block wall is another wall about 4' tall, looks like a tiered landscaping design with the intent to keep the foundation pressing the dirt into the crawlspace. Maybe the guy was trying to dig out the dirt a;; tje way to the original foundation trying to get every square inch...not a lot of rubble up stairs, must have fallen into the basement.


Most of the basements around here are full height (which is close to 7'-7.5'). I suspect he was just trying to dig down further to get more height/headroom, and took too much of the interior foundation support out.

Who knows though - I'm gonna see if I can drive by this weekend and see it in person.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Leave a card*

Leave a card.

This might have deflated the "I can do it - they can help" mind set.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Leave a card.
> 
> This might have deflated the "I can do it - they can help" mind set.


Good suggestion.....but.....WHERE?? :w00t:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Baby crib*

Can you imagine if the Baby was in the crib?

Why would the baby's room even be used while under pinning or structural framing was being performed in the house.

What people don't know can kill them or someone they love. I was just out in West Vancouver last week and was asked to look at a kitchen drawer that wasn't working right.

The drawer had been acting up for months and they couldn't fix it. I found the fault - the upper granite counter that was supported by a few brackets attached to the gable end of the island was pulling away. It had pulled away almost a 1/2" (and the gable end of the island) and had about another 3/4" before it would have fallen. Problem is that there are 3 young kids under 6 and one or two of them must have been climbing or hanging on this bar counter extension of the island (that or mom and dad where busy up there). if a young one was hanging on this counter and it pulled away and came down I'm sure a serious injury or death would have resulted in a 150 lb piece of granite hitting a 4 year in the head.

What you don't know can kill you - Save a few bucks and your daughter goes out the hole in the side of her room. Makes me wonder about more mishaps and what information the guy was given.

It could have been a licensed contractor doing the work with no permit, It could have been a handyman starving in this market that took a job over his head - anything is possible.

Careful people - "What you don't know - can kill you."


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

CookeCarpentry said:


> Good suggestion.....but.....WHERE?? :w00t:


My brother and I were discussing this today, and I remembered the thread.

He lives in Lancastor. He told me the insurance company paid to have the whole house tore down Would not let anyone in to figure out why it happened.

Have you heard any different??:thumbsup:


----------



## HomeElements (Nov 9, 2009)

Electrician said:


> The guy at Home Depot said it would be easy.


:laughing: "Yeah just dig out from under your foundaion so the conret can flow under it when you pour it"

The guy is extremly lucky a baby was not in that room. He he also lucked out he wasnt killed, but his wife may do the deed. My wife certainly would.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

carpentershane said:


> That's classic! I am using that for my signature


You stole my line. I was at home depot buying a bunch of supplies for my electrical contractor. He had a bunch of can lights to install and a bunch of trouble shooting and circuit tracing to do just to figure out what the last three diyer's were doing in there. There have been three generations of wiring in the home. There's even knob and tube still around. You better believe the home depot guy told "it's not that hard; you could do it."


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Happy Ending*

What happened here. Has the home been rebuild?

Home Depot for the record has change the catch line.

It is no longer "You can do it - we can help"

But "More Saving. More doing."


Was there a follow up story that tells the happy ending?

JW


----------



## MikeGC (Dec 6, 2008)

You might be a ******* if a relative dies right after saying "Hey watch this"


----------



## jimAKAblue (Aug 15, 2010)

Pulte Home?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

6 or 7 years ago, something similar happened, a single mother hired a contractor to underpin the house. she hired a guy who wasnt licensed. 3 days before xmas the house collapsed it was all over the news. when she tried to claim it through her insurance they told her that her account has been void becasue she didnt use a licensed contractor.. it was all over the news. all kinda of support groups to help get her back on her feet and have gifts for her kid/kids


----------

